# awf170?



## Greg (May 16, 2009)

Riding this year dude? Haven't heard much out of you this season...


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Good point, where ya been Austin?


----------



## powhunter (May 18, 2009)

still plenty of snow at Mt. Washington guessing he hasnt hung up the sticks yet


----------



## awf170 (May 21, 2009)

Still skiing at least once a week.  Also, I have been pretty swamped with school for the past couple of months.  And, my hard drive on my laptop died a couple months ago and I still haven't replaced it.  So combine these things and I'm rarely on here.  I'll lurk occasionally but most of the time I don't have the time to post.  

I have only been mountain biking like 6 or 7 times this season since I have been using my free time for skiing instead.  Plus most afternoons I have been playing basketball instead of going mountain biking.  School is over now and I'll be going back to Lynn in a couple of days so I'll soon be back in my biking 3-5 times a week routine.

Once I get home I'll try to post a mega Mt. Washington TR from the past couple of months.  I haven't been taking too many pics but hopefully I got a few decent ones.  

Also, anyone want to try for a mega loop some weekend in CT?  I probably wouldn't come down for a short 2 hour ride, but if you guys want to try for some huge loop I should be able to join.  Especially if I can heckle Marc to join.  Or how about that place just south of Umass Amherst?  I'm blanking on the name right now, but that place isn't too difficult for me to get to.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Still skiing at least once a week.  Also, I have been pretty swamped with school for the past couple of months.  And, my hard drive on my laptop died a couple months ago and I still haven't replaced it.  So combine these things and I'm rarely on here.  I'll lurk occasionally but most of the time I don't have the time to post.
> 
> I have only been mountain biking like 6 or 7 times this season since I have been using my free time for skiing instead.  Plus most afternoons I have been playing basketball instead of going mountain biking.  School is over now and I'll be going back to Lynn in a couple of days so I'll soon be back in my biking 3-5 times a week routine.
> 
> ...



Excuses excuses...  Like school and basketball are more important than AZ and MTB. :roll:

What's your idea of a "mega loop"?  I'm sure we could come up with something..


----------

